# The Peaceful State of Queretaro



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Hello everyone! I am starting this thread to post pictures and videos from the web on the Mexican state of Queretaro. Feel free to comment on your experiences if you have visited the state or if you plan to go to Queretaro. Queretaro has a lot to offer and hopefully you'll enjoy this thread! let's begin! :colgate:


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

The first post goes to the Peña de Bernal in Bernal, Queretaro located in the center-south of the state










from flickr.com by Vicente SP
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vsp/53042965/










from flickr.com by www.queretaro.travel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/queretarotravel/3229437216/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

The town of Juriquilla, just to the north of Queretaro City










from flickr.com by www.queretaro.travel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/queretarotravel/3364151066/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Queretaro City at night










From flickr.com by charliepg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/charliepg/5310353236/

Plaza de Armas, Queretaro City










From flickr.com by www.queretaro.travel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/queretarotravel/3210250809/in/photostream/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Pyramid of El Pueblito, just Southwest of Queretaro City










From flickr.com by khawkins33
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/410563331/

Ancient ruins of Toluquilla










From flickr.com by fviliesid
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fviliesid/449996064/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Pinal de Amoles










From flickr.com by ايشيبا - ishiba 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishiba/586368018/in/set-72157629413540968

Downtown of Pinal de Amoles










From flickr.com by Gunnarmex
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gunnarmex/4357812597/#


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Puente de Dios waterfall on the Escanela River, Sierra Gorda Region










From flickr.com by RCasillasV
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rcasillasv/4589647690/

Cañón de la Angostura on the Escanela River, Sierra Gorda Region










From flickr.com by www.queretaro.travel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/queretarotravel/3368260831/


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

Es muy bello su centro histórico


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Gracias alluux!, Si, esta muy bonito el centro historico de la Ciudad de Queretaro, e igual nuestro estado pequeño!

Thank you alluux! Yes, Queretaro's colonial downtown is beautiful, same with the rest of our tiny state! Greetings!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread and awesome shots but it'd be even better if the photos are larger.


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great thread and awesome shots but it'd be even better if the photos are larger.


Thanks for the comment! I just figured out how to make the photos bigger!


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Basilica de Dolores of Soriano, Colón, Queretaro










From flickr.com by Itz-ack
http://www.flickr.com/photos/isaackiyo/3655292047/in/photostream/










From flickr.com by Jacobo Zanella
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaco/756789001/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Hacienda La Llave, near San Juan del Rio










From flickr.com by Enrique Escalona
http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriqueescalona/2954836403/in/photostream/

Hacienda Galindo, in San Jose Galindo










From flickr.com by Lucy Nieto
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucynieto/3697707919/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

A Church in Amealco de Bonfil










From Flickr.com by El Papasfritas
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5440355823/

Surrounding countryside near Amealco de Bonfil










From flickr.com by Omar Reséndiz
http://www.flickr.com/photos/omarresendiz/4338844100/in/photostream/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Ranas Archaeological Site near San Joaquin










From flickr.com by Trako Antonio
http://www.flickr.com/photos/trako/3600254519/










From flickr.com by mosessis
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mosessis/2465104932/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread for Mexico...kay:


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Linguine said:


> nice new thread for Mexico...kay:


Thank you! btw I was checking out the thread on Negros province of the Philippines yesterday, It looks great! the sweet spot of the Philippines! Greetings to Bacolod City!


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Extinct volcano located south of Queretaro City - El Cimatario










From flickr.com by Paco Bulos
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bulos/3475711460/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

View from Queretaro's tallest mountain; El Zamorano at the border between Queretaro and Guanajuato states;










From flickr.com by a b e 1
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abel11/4917546862/in/set-72157624658425609


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Plaza de Armas, Queretaro City










From flickr.com by AnDiPaNdA2010
http://www.flickr.com/photos/andygolloqui/3656348876/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Tequisquiapan, Queretaro










From flickr.com by Diego Materazzi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dieqro/1881174932/










From flickr.com by Alberto Quiñones
http://www.flickr.com/photos/parral/3273134505/

Tequisquiapan neighborhood










From flickr.com by k4r3n_r10s
http://www.flickr.com/photos/k4r3n/3683442408/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Flower fields near Pinal del Zamorano










From flickr.com by www.queretaro.travel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/queretarotravel/3975148956/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Museum of Death, San Juan del Rio










From flickr.com by Ramiro Valencia fotografia
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramirovalenciafotografia/4076685364/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Town of Bucareli










From flickr.com by Fdo-Isida-G
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fdoisidag/3280354522/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Queretaro's aqueduct










From flickr.com by bernardoromeroh  ♫
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernardoromeroh/6556904953/in/pool-queretaro/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love that flowers field but again its a tiny bit too small.


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Unfortunately that's the biggest size I could find, idk how to make it bigger


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Cavas Freixenet winery, near Tequisquiapan










From flickr.com by Juanjomtzp
http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanjomtzpphotography/6980050174/in/pool-queretaro/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Vendimia @ La Redonda winery near Ezequiel Montes in Queretaro's Cheese and Wine region










From flickr.com by www.queretaro.travel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/queretarotravel/3229412132/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Queretaro City suburbs










From flickr.com by LOUIS - DAVID
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidbrubios/6034076854/in/pool-queretaro/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Jardin Guerrero, Queretaro City










From flickr.com by Mexicanwave
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mexicanwave/2462548/

Jardin Guerrero @ night










From flickr.com by 0o_irene_o0
http://www.flickr.com/photos/glaukopis/4243419995/in/photostream/










From flickr.com by 0o_irene_o0
http://www.flickr.com/photos/glaukopis/4243422773/in/photostream/

Queretaran girl celebrating her 15th birthday, Jardin Guerrero, Queretaro City










From flickr.com by 0o_irene_o0
http://www.flickr.com/photos/glaukopis/4244187136/in/photostream/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Town of San Joaquin










From flickr.com by Catedrales y Iglesias
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb/6475142265/in/photostream/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Schöenstatt chapel, El Pueblito, Corregidora municipality










From flickr.com by Catedrales e Iglesias
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eltb/5583650101/










From flickr.com by Atzimba
http://www.flickr.com/photos/atzimbatm/4829588822/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Industrial area in Queretaro City










From flickr.com by Diego Materazzi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dieqro/2532773034/

Industrial area near Santa Rosa Jauregui










From flickr.com by Lucy Nieto
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucynieto/2668910439/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Quexquemetl dress worn by ethnic Otomi Hñähñu people from Amealco, Qro










From flickr.com by Teyacapan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/citlali/4352450376/

Otomi chapel in Toliman, Qro










From flickr.com by www.queretaro.travel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/queretarotravel/3253612688/

Aztec dancer, Queretaro City










From flickr.com by Carl Campbell
http://www.flickr.com/photos/carlbcampbell/1404461731/










From flickr.com by nohemilugo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2858741782/










From flickr.com by Victor Ibarra
http://www.flickr.com/photos/victoribarra/6183253259/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Mission in Jalpan de Serra, Qro, Founded by Junipero Serra, the same guy who founded missions in California










From flickr.com by Vioretl
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vioretl/7859093342/

A house in the Sierra Gorda in the Northern part of Queretaro










From flickr.com by Vioretl
http://www.flickr.com/photos/vioretl/7859101394/in/photostream/


----------



## hacci (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi!! Excellent thread!! Love it! Queretaro is such a gorgeous state! Why don't you put modern pics also from Qeretaro's avenues, son muy bellas!
Like the DV. Capital, it looks really good!
Again, beautiful thread, Queretaro deserves this and more!! 
Greetings!


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Thank you Hacci for the comment, here's some more modern infrastructure of the city.

Paseo Constituyentes, Corregidora Municipality, Queretaro Metropolitan region.










From flickr.com by Diego Materazzi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dieqro/776491543/

Queretaro Int'l Airport, El Marques Municipality, Queretaro Metropolitan Region










From flickr.com by [email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ssheppard0403/3257123628/

Distribuidor Vial Capital, Blvd. Bernardo Quintana, Queretaro City










From flickr.com by agenciainqro.com Agencia Queretana de Noticias
http://www.flickr.com/photos/inqro/6457254597/

Blvd. Bernardo Quintana, Queretaro City.










From flickr.com by Diego Materazzi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dieqro/518635326/


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

El Madroño, Marine fossil field, Landa de Matamoros.










From flickr.com by revolucion solar
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alberto_floresa/2372136872/










From flickr.com by Jacobo Zanella
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaco/26456916/










From flickr.com by Ramiro Valencia fotografia
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramirovalenciafotografia/3644563482/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos as alway!


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Querétaro 1 by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


Querétaro posers by Adaptabilly, on Flickr


Queretaro 018 by Rafael Vera A., on Flickr


Queretaro 034 by Rafael Vera A., on Flickr


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Thank you Yellow Fever & thank you hakz2007. Any additions to this thread are welcomed!

San Juan Del Rio, Queretaro's 2nd largest city

The main church:










From flickr.com by McMexicano
http://www.flickr.com/photos/buelna/3996850690/

The Ex-Hacienda, La Venta, now a hotel










From flickr.com by McMexicano
http://www.flickr.com/photos/buelna/3991350743/in/set-72157622415434843/

Patio of Ex-Hacienda La Venta










From flickr.com by McMexicano
http://www.flickr.com/photos/buelna/3991353565/in/set-72157622415434843/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great HD photos!


----------



## QroGtoMex (May 12, 2008)

Ex-Hacienda La Laborcilla

Horus Bar










From flickr.com by Andrew Syn
http://www.flickr.com/photos/androd/4814870438/in/photostream/










From flickr.com by ah99
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3778887893/in/photostream/










From flickr.com by ah99
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3778888375/in/photostream/










From flickr.com by www.queretaro.travel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/queretarotravel/3655158960/










From flickr.com by Hacienda La Laborcilla
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7559084732/in/photostream/


----------

